# my lovely botton



## garodin (Sep 15, 2014)

Here the result of my experiments just wondering why does my oxalic acid process turns to green?


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 16, 2014)

It would be my opinion that your solution is green after the recovery of gold because of the contaminants left behind. It should test neutral for values, either gold or the platinum group when you test with stannous chloride. If it does, you may have copper, iron or nickel in solution, which is the very reason why you refine recovered gold. It's very difficult to eliminate those elements without dissolving the gold and then selectively precipitating. 

If you detect traces of values after the recovery of gold, but all gold is down, the green color may be attributed to traces of platinum or palladium, which would most likely result in a blue solution if they were eliminated. 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 16, 2014)

Did anyone else do a "double take" when reading the thread title? :shock: :shock:


----------



## resabed01 (Sep 16, 2014)

I certainly hope you're not processing gold indoors without a fume hood. That would be a grave mistake for yourself.


----------



## Geo (Sep 16, 2014)

After you dissolved the gold, did you filter the solution until it was clear before you precipitated the gold?


----------



## Palladium (Sep 16, 2014)

I would recommend a catch basin also.


----------



## garodin (Sep 16, 2014)

I test it with stanatus chloride and nothing appears


----------



## garodin (Sep 16, 2014)

If i boil it with strong amonia will i remove the impurities


----------



## Smack (Sep 16, 2014)

Garodin, I'm pretty sure these people are looking for a response in regards to processing this material indoors and preferably to the contrary. Please address these members concerns and don't ignore them.


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 17, 2014)

garodin said:


> If i boil it with strong amonia will i remove the impurities


It is clear you need to read Hoke's book. She discusses washing precipitated gold, and to add to her information, I spent considerable time detailing an excellent washing procedure. 

Now that you have melted the gold, there is no easy way to remove traces of contaminants, although a second refining would pay huge dividends, assuming you're concerned about the overall purity. 

Read Hoke's book. Read it again. Read it until you understand what she teaches. 

Harold


----------



## garodin (Sep 17, 2014)

thank you for the concern yes i process it indoors,i know its hazardous so i build a fume hood and i wear respiratory mask and gogles


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 18, 2014)

garodin said:


> thank you for the concern yes i process it indoors,i know its hazardous so i build a fume hood and i wear respiratory mask and gogles


I did 100% of my refining indoors, as do most major refiners. A fume hood is a must have item, not a luxury. If I was refining today, I'd still do it indoors, as that is one of the ways to protect your investment and to avoid intrusion by unwelcome visitors. I would note that I also had taken steps to isolate my lab from the balance of the structure, including having its own heating system. Sharing atmosphere with living quarters isn't a good idea, as your home will smell like your lab, and items deteriorate from the corrosive fumes that are ever present. 

An acquaintance of old used to refine in his basement. There were times when his home was overwhelmed with fumes. 

Harold


----------



## jason_recliner (Sep 18, 2014)

spaceships said:


> Did anyone else do a "double take" when reading the thread title? :shock: :shock:


 :lol: Not until now.


----------



## heliman4141 (Sep 18, 2014)

It still shocks me when I read about anyone refining indoors at their home where they eat & sleep............. :roll: 
That is just crazy, A seperate lab like harold said, or outside is the only way period. 
From day one when I started this even from Youtube vids I knew better then to do anything inside my home. 
Spills from a boil over or dropping something, pets getting curious, poweroutages making a window useless, etc..A healthy respect & fear of any acids is common sense IMHO.
Even in their undisturbed pure state acids are lethal.
If we had only one sticky at the top of the forum for newbees id vote it say: Never ever refine inside your living residence ever period.

Dave


----------

